# Heat press instructions for Polypropylene bags



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have seen several posts saying you can heat press on polypropylene bags, however no one is saying how this is done.  If someone out there is doing this with heat applied material from a cutter can you please tell me how you are doing this and what material you are using?
Thanks CW


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Same here i am waiting to start heat pressing on these bags .

I want to present an alternative product to my client, But I am affraid the heat press will get ruin.

SOme one please give us details on how to heat press on this material


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Imprintables has low temp material for this application...


----------



## corporateimage (May 28, 2011)

I am testing on the 100% Polypropylene bags and it seems it is working with the heat set at 305 degrees, and the time at 7 seconds, I am also using craft paper over the bag rather than a teflon sheet.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

The Vinyl from Imprintables is a very low temp. adhesive film, call them and ask for a small sample, I think you will be happy with it. It comes in 5 basic colors I think....they are a great company.


----------



## corporateimage (May 28, 2011)

I"m just using EPT transfers from Versatranz


----------



## rodobe (Feb 18, 2011)

use super film from Stahls ID direct temp 135 celcius between 5 to 7 seconds light pressure around 30psi. this depends on heat press we have been doing this for 4 years


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

rodobe said:


> use super film from Stahls ID direct temp 135 celcius between 5 to 7 seconds light pressure around 30psi. this depends on heat press we have been doing this for 4 years


Our new Premium plus is still being confirmed for Polypropylene but in my testing I applied at 255-260 degree Fahrenheit for 10 seconds, peel cold with good luck.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Our new Premium plus is still being confirmed for Polypropylene but in my testing I applied at 255-260 degree Fahrenheit for 10 seconds, peel cold with good luck.


Thanks Josh, I have been looking for something to use on the bags I use at my shows. After cooking one down to nothing but handles I haven't tried on again!  I will give it a try!


----------



## Chandurishreepal (Jul 1, 2021)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Thanks Josh, I have been looking for something to use on the bags I use at my shows. After cooking one down to nothing but handles I haven't tried on again!  I will give it a try!


Did you try? Did it work??


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Chandurishreepal said:


> Did you try? Did it work??


Each post has a date on it. Need I say more?


----------

